# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Forum Medyczne › Alergologia › Katar alergiczny na zimnie Katar alergiczny na zimnie

## stringfello

Witam,

od początku grudnia jak tylko mocno się ochłodziło mam napady wodnistego kataru przy zmianach temperatur. Po kliku minutach przebywania na mrozie, szczególnie po wysiłku (spacerze) zaczyna się koszmar. Miesiąc się męczyłem, leki typu iburpom zatoki nie działały, dopiero po jakimś czasie skojarzyłem, że to może alergiczne i po zyrtecu odetchnąłem. teraz jest lepiej, ale głowa mi pęka bo doprowadziłem zatoki do kiepskiego stanu przez ten czas. Moje wyniku testów sprzed miesiąca - z sierści i kurzu nic, z pyłków i traw praktycznie wszystko. Odżywiam się zdrowo i nie wprowadzałem do diety raczej nic nowego na początku grudnia.
Proszę o podpowiedzi o co może chodzić, może ktoś ma podobny problem.

Pozdrawiam,
Maciej

----------

